# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  معاني الحروف الهجائية على لسان الإمام علي عليه الصلاه السلام

## علي pt

* معاني الحروف الهجائية على لسان الإمام علي عليه الصلاه السلام 



جاء يهودي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم وعنده أمير المؤمنين 


فقال له : ما الفائدة في حروف الهجاء؟ 


فقال رسول الله وسلم لعلي : اجبه , وقال اللهم وفقه وسدده 


فقال علي : مامن حرف إلا وهو اسم من أسماء الله عز وجل 


ثم قال :أما الألف ف الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم 
وأما الباء ف باق بعد فناء خلقه 



وأما التاء ف تواب يقبل التوبة عن عباده 


وأما الثاء ف الثابت الكائن يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت 


وأما الجيم ف جل ثناؤه وتقدست أسماؤه 


وأما الحاء ف حق حي حليم 


وأما الخاء ف خبير بما يعمل العباد 


وأما الدال ف ديان يوم الدين 


وأما الذال ف ذو الجلال والإكرام 


وأما الراء ف رؤوف بعباده 


وأما الزاي ف زين المعبودين 


وأما السين ف السميع البصير 


وأما الشين ف الشاكر لعباده المؤمنين 


وأما الصاد ف صادق في وعده ووعيده 


وأما الضاد ف الضار النافع 


وأما الطاء ف الطاهر المطهر 


وأما الظاء ف الظاهر المظهر لآياته 


وأما العين ف عالم بعباده 


وأما الغين ف غياث المستغيثين 


وأما الفاء ف فالق الحب والنوى 


وأما القاف ف قادر على جميع خلقه 


وأما الكاف ف الكافي الذي لم يكن له كفوا احد ولم يلد ولم يولد 


وأما اللام ف لطيف بعباده 


وأما الميم ف مالك الملك 


وأما النون ف نور السماوات والأرض من نور عرشه 


وأما الهاء ف هادي لخلقه 


وأما الواو ف واحد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد 


وأما اللام ألف ف لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 


وأما الياء ف يد الله باسطة على خلقه 


فقال رسول الله وسلم : هذا هو القول الذي رضي الله عز وجل لنفسه من جميع خلقه, فاسلم اليهودي .

كتاب التوحيد: الشيخ الصدوق ص /235


عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم انه قال في علم و معرفة الامام علي : - 


" أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها فمن أراد العلم فليأته من بابه " 


« علي باب علمي و مبين لامتي ما ارسلت به »


"قسمت الحكمة عشرة أجزاء، فاعطي علي  تسعة أجزاء و الناس جزءً واحدا، و هو أعلم بالعشر الباقي "


منقول*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على سيد البلغاء وامام الحكماء أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*معاني رائعة وعظيمة من سيد المتكلمين عليه سلآم الله* 
*تسلم يمناكِ اخوي علي ..*
*طرح ونقل رائع وقيمَ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..*
*دمت بخير ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*معآني رووعهـ ..*

*تسلم خيي ع الطرح الجميل ..*

*الله يعطيكم العآفية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}}*

----------


## كبرياء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..~*
*تسلم اخوي ع الطرح المفييد وجدا ..* 
*سلام ..}*

----------


## علي pt

*شكرا لكل من وضع بصمته هنا ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*تشكري أختي بت علي على هذا الطرح المفيد*
*أختي تحياتي من كل قلبي فتقبليها مني*

----------

